# CCE SWITCH BOX WIRING DIAGRAM



## single pump FATBOY (Dec 1, 2006)

I JUST BOUGHT A 3 PUMP CCE SETUP, EVERY THING IS ALL IN, I JUST NEED A DIAGRAM ON WITCH WIRE GOES WHERE, ITS THE TEN SWITCH BOX.... THANKS GUYS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

single pump FATBOY said:


> I JUST BOUGHT A 3 PUMP CCE SETUP, EVERY THING IS ALL IN, I JUST NEED A DIAGRAM ON WITCH WIRE GOES WHERE, ITS THE TEN SWITCH BOX.... THANKS GUYS


you dont need a diagram...chances of that box being wired correctly anyways its that great...id suggest in re wiring it anyways and youll learn quickly how things are done


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

single pump FATBOY said:


> I JUST BOUGHT A 3 PUMP CCE SETUP, EVERY THING IS ALL IN, I JUST NEED A DIAGRAM ON WITCH WIRE GOES WHERE, ITS THE TEN SWITCH BOX.... THANKS GUYS


Nice,just go back to CCE Web page on top of the tool bar,you will see were it has all the wiring Diagrams. Thats what CCE told me when I call them about 3 summers back when I was the 1st one to juiced a Scion XB :h5:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

LOWASME said:


> Nice,just go back to CCE Web page on top of the tool bar,you will see were it has all the wiring Diagrams. Thats what CCE told me when I call them about 3 summers back when I was the 1st one to juiced a Scion XB :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

KINGFISH_CUSTOMS said:


> you dont need a diagram...chances of that box being wired correctly anyways its that great...id suggest in re wiring it anyways and youll learn quickly how things are done


We have sold THOUSANDS of those pre-wired boxes, with No issues at all fyi


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

Team CCE said:


> We have sold THOUSANDS of those pre-wired boxes, with No issues at all fyi


:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

LC CONNECTEK said:


> :yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


x2 :thumbsup:

Here's mind from 3 years ago. 1st to Juiced a XB


----------

